# [REQUEST] Logo for my Gameboy emulator



## Monado_III (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm making a gameboy emulator (YAGBE, yet another gameboy emulator) and I would love to have a logo for if I decide to port it to the 3ds/wii/wii u. All I ask is that it is square in shape, that it has the name of the emulator in it ('YAGBE'), and it's somehow related to the gameboy or its games.

I would do it but I'm not the artistic type nor am I good with any sort of image-related software.


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 8, 2016)

Ummm... i see this post doenst have any reply...
Dont Worry!
IM very creative!
Just give me how do you want you icon!
And... the "Gameboy model" if you want, to make the icon...
or whatever...


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 8, 2016)

@TiMeBoMb4u2 is great at logos imho. Maybe he could whip you something up? March 12th and no one replied  I feel bad. 

I hope this gets ported to Wii U we could do with more Wii U projects


----------



## Monado_III (Jun 9, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> Ummm... i see this post doenst have any reply...
> Dont Worry!
> IM very creative!
> Just give me how do you want you icon!
> ...


thanks lol, what do you mean by how I want the icon? and Gameboy model?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KiiWii said:


> @TiMeBoMb4u2 is great at logos imho. Maybe he could whip you something up? March 12th and no one replied  I feel bad.
> 
> I hope this gets ported to Wii U we could do with more Wii U projects



I'd like to port it, currently working out some bug(s?) that I can't find the source of problem, but if anyone wants to help or give feedback I made a thread here


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 9, 2016)

Monado_III said:


> thanks lol, what do you mean by how I want the icon? and Gameboy model?


Yeah, like for example
you say:
"Alex4U, Please, make a icon (like every homebrew) with a model of GBA or GBC (like gameyob, have a icon of a Gameboy Color)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Monado_III said:


> thanks lol, what do you mean by how I want the icon? and Gameboy model?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I Want to help with i can!
For example, test games, or the translation! for example, ENG to SPA
And the icon too...


----------



## Monado_III (Jun 9, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> Yeah, like for example
> you say:
> "Alex4U, Please, make a icon (like every homebrew) with a model of GBA or GBC (like gameyob, have a icon of a Gameboy Color)


oh derp. GB/GBC please.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alex4U said:


> I Want to help with i can!
> For example, test games, or the translation! for example, ENG to SPA
> And the icon too...


Thanks I'll keep you in mind, but right now nothing is playable, it runs for about a second before it freezes.


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 9, 2016)

Monado_III said:


> oh derp. GB/GBC please.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


But you are working for the gameboy emulator?
I don't know programming...


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 9, 2016)

Monado_III said:


> oh derp. GB/GBC please


It's a example of GBA icon...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

A great ideas i have in my brain for you emulator...
ON/OFF channel 1,2,3,4,(5?)
Support GAME GENIE/GAMESHARK/AR cheat codes
Support Save State
expand screen (like gameyob)
FAST SPEED/Normal Speed
...
Well, it's some ideas i have...
I would like to create my GB emulator.... BUT i don't knoe about programming... whew...


----------



## TiMeBoMb4u2 (Jun 9, 2016)

Monado_III said:


> I'm making a gameboy emulator (YAGBE, yet another gameboy emulator) and I would love to have a logo for if I decide to port it to the 3ds/wii/wii u. All I ask is that it is square in shape, that it has the name of the emulator in it ('YAGBE'), and it's somehow related to the gameboy or its games.
> I would do it but I'm not the artistic type nor am I good with any sort of image-related software.





KiiWii said:


> @TiMeBoMb4u2 is great at logos imho. Maybe he could whip you something up? March 12th and no one replied  I feel bad.
> I hope this gets ported to Wii U we could do with more Wii U projects



I have an idea for this, but I haven't had much time to work on it.


----------



## TiMeBoMb4u2 (Jun 9, 2016)

So, this was just my quickly-pieced-together idea.  I claim no rights to the original sources.  I just stitched them together in this collaboration.


----------



## Monado_III (Jun 9, 2016)

TiMeBoMb4u2 said:


> So, this was just my quickly-pieced-together idea.  I claim no rights to the original sources.  I just stitched them together in this collaboration.


that's actually really nice, if you don't mind I'll probably use that one!


----------



## TiMeBoMb4u2 (Jun 9, 2016)

Monado_III said:


> that's actually really nice, if you don't mind I'll probably use that one!


Fine with me.  Do you want anything on the top part of the cartridge?  Usually it says Nintendo Gameboy, I think.


----------



## Monado_III (Jun 10, 2016)

TiMeBoMb4u2 said:


> Fine with me.  Do you want anything on the top part of the cartridge?  Usually it says Nintendo Gameboy, I think.


Could you? That'd be awesome! and yeah it does usually say Nintendo gameboy



Spoiler


----------



## TiMeBoMb4u2 (Jun 10, 2016)

Monado_III said:


> Could you? That'd be awesome! and yeah it does usually say Nintendo gameboy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'll try to get to this, tomorrow.


----------



## TiMeBoMb4u2 (Jun 10, 2016)

@Monado_III... As before, I claim no rights to these images =P


----------

